

Ask HN: Channels to Venture Capital - lakeeffect

Two part question.
How are you deciding what VC's to pitch?
How are you getting an introduction so they listen to your pitch?
======
pg
1\. <http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

2\. Find the shortest path in your network of friends to someone who is a
founder or early employee at one of their portfolio companies, and ask them to
introduce you.

------
staunch
Bootstrap yourself until they come knocking on _your_ door.

